# All Day Dining at Sea World???



## SnowWitch

I have reviewed the onfo on their website.  For those that did it.  Did you find it to be a good deal?  Quality of the food?  Does extra side item mean dessert as a option?


----------



## Narnia

For the kids it's a great price, for the adults not too sure about that last time we went we just share a plate, we did a universal meal deal last time but since my DH doesn't eat much we shared a band and went though 3 times.


----------



## DOOM1001

I've never done the Sea World meal deal but for me it seems like $29.95 for adults is not expensive if you actually stay at the park all day and eat like 3 times.Now the problem with that is that if you just eat an entree and a dessert you're not likely to be hungry again for a long time.I don't know if you know how big the meals and especially the desserts are at the Busch parks,but they're huge and you leave stuffed not wanting to eat for at least 6 hours.So for me it would be a good deal if you are a very good eater,I think I'm a good eater but there's no way I can eat an entree,side and a dessert at the restaurants more than twice in a day.Now one question I have about the meal deal,if you're just thirsty can you just go through the line and get a soda,or a soda and a dessert or do you have to get an entree,side,dessert and soda every time.If you can just hop in the line for a few sodas twice a day it would be a good deal,I know it's unlimited but if you're just thirsty not hungry you're not going to get an entree that you won't eat,will they just let you get a drink or dessert.


----------



## RabFlmom

The meal deal was a good thing for us when we went in June.  We ate 2 full meals in the park  So if you figure $15 a meal without the plan if you bought an entree, drink, and dessert or side each time  you have already paid for the meal deal.  Add in drinks whenever you want one all day and night( hot the day we were there so I probably got 5 waters) which are $2.75 in the park and it was well worth it. .  When I went in for water I also would pick up a dish of watermelon or strawberries to eat on the way or in the next show etc.  

I do not advise sharing a band like someone did, because it is against the rules and if they catch you they can take away the band you did buy .  My husband eats very little in the parks so he bought his own meal and drinks when we  went through the line.  Once when I went in for a drink, I told the cashier I was getting one of the drinks for my husband who wasn't on the plan so I needed to pay for that, she waved me on, though.


----------



## DOOM1001

OK,so you can get just a drink or a drink and a dessert anytime you want without getting an entree.Like that it's a good deal with what beverages cost and as hot as it is.Two full meals and several drinks and fruits or desserts throughout the day would be over $30 for sure.


----------



## Dolphina

what kind of food do you get for this deal? is it just brugers or can you also get pizza, salads or something like chicken nuggets?


----------



## RabFlmom

Dolphina said:


> what kind of food do you get for this deal? is it just brugers or can you also get pizza, salads or something like chicken nuggets?




It isn't just burgers.  There are 6 restaurants that are in the plan with wide variety of foods.  You can get BBQ chicken and ribs, fajitas, huge deli type sandwiches, a variety of salads, stir fry meals, chicken fingers,  etc.  You can get burgers at a couple of the places but too many other things to choose from even in those restaurants. The pizza place is one of the restaurants too, but the review is not so good on the pizza since they moved it down to the old Smokey Creek location.


----------



## Dolphina

wow, that sounds good. are the lines long to get the all day dine wristband?


----------



## RabFlmom

Dolphina said:


> wow, that sounds good. are the lines long to get the all day dine wristband?



We got the card at customer service when we first got to the park, then got the band at fist place we stopped to eat.  I think you can just wait and buy it at the first place you eat, though.  
Lines can be long in the restaurants and people tend to be really slow deciding what they want to eat when they go through the lines.  There really isn't a way to get around them.  Drinks are usually at the end so not sure if you can just walk around people getting food.  We didn't .  Until..... at one place with only 3 people in front of me they were having trouble deciding on everything then everything stopped when it came to drinks.  They kept taking sips and saying it was awful.    Finally I just told the girl serving the drinks and taking the money  I had what I wanted   and would like to eat it while it was still warm... showed her my band and walked out.


----------



## Dolphina

aaaaaah, okay. seems like a pretty good deal!


----------



## SamiL

There is a kids plan for 3 to 9 yr olds--are you allowed to share your entree with your two or under toddler? I wouldn't go through the line a second time to get him his own, but many times when we dine out I'll share my entree with him. A regular sized kids meal is still way too much for him. (even during a growth spurt!)


----------



## RabFlmom

SamiL said:


> There is a kids plan for 3 to 9 yr olds--are you allowed to share your entree with your two or under toddler? I wouldn't go through the line a second time to get him his own, but many times when we dine out I'll share my entree with him. A regular sized kids meal is still way too much for him. (even during a growth spurt!)




No problem with that.  

Another idea for families would be not to get the kids the all day meal or the kids meal  and then have them share a meal to save money.  For example if they like fajitas, you get 4 or 5  tortillas and lots of meat and stuff to put on them .  It would easily be enough for a couple 8 year olds and delious, I might add.  The deli sandwiches are huge too and could be cut in half.


----------



## Kevenswife2

The Meal Deal actually saved us some money.  We were constantly getting a bottled water or cup of soda.  August in Orlando is HOT!


----------



## Belle1962

The meal deal was great for us in June.  Whenever we got too hot, thirsty or needed a break, we would pop into whatever was close by and grab a bottle of water (and usually one to go) and a small snack.  I think we ate our $$$ in straawberries!  During a brief afternoon rain we relaxed inside with our snacks.

We also had at least two meals at the park---and we were there from opening to close.


----------



## Dolphina

I think I'll do that in November, too!

Is it right that I can go to every restaurant that offers all day dining to start the deal with the first meal I buy?


----------



## Kevenswife2

Belle1962 said:


> I think we ate our $$$ in straawberries!  QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yes...I forgot all the strawberries and chocolate cake we ate.........


----------



## DLW8

It look slike you can buy the all day dining deal online as well....

I am on the fence about this.  We will be there our first day in Orlando.  Renting a car at MCO and heading to SW immediately then off to Disney....


----------



## yaytezIOA

The deal is amazing. Where other plans at other parks make you buy drinks seperately, this plan is worth its price in just the drinks. I do not recommend sharing a band, but if you insist on it, it breaks the cost down considerably as well. If the park is open later in the day, say til 10, the price goes down after 5. You can get a dessert instead of a side item every time, or just a dessert. Doesn't matter. The food is different at each restaurant from pizza to ribs to burgers and fries...whatever, they have it.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Can anyone tell me what time the meal deal starts?  Is it around 11 or does it include breakfast?


----------



## sersee05

and it isn't against the rules to share with the kids without purchasing the kids meal? We have 5..a 12 , 7 and 5 year old..the 7 and 5 year old could easily share..

so I am trying to get this straight..I could purchase the meal deal for my hubby, daughter and myself...get what we need..then go back in and get more and give it to my other two? That doesn't seem right..??


----------



## RabFlmom

sersee05 said:


> and it isn't against the rules to share with the kids without purchasing the kids meal? We have 5..a 12 , 7 and 5 year old..the 7 and 5 year old could easily share..
> 
> so I am trying to get this straight..I could purchase the meal deal for my hubby, daughter and myself...get what we need..then go back in and get more and give it to my other two? That doesn't seem right..??



Here's the lowdown  from the SW web page  :  

<<<<Details:

    * Each restaurant has a variety of foods to choose from that will sure to satisfy everyones appetite. Make it easy! Pay once and never have to take out your wallet for the rest of the day. Bring your e-Ticket dining voucher to the attendant at Information Counter, located just inside the Main Gate to receive a Boca ticket which then can be redeemed at any participating restaurants for your All Day Dining Deal wristband.
    * This All Day Dining Deal allows you unlimited visits to each participating restaurant until 30 minutes before park Closing time.
    * The wristband is valid for 1 entrée platter, 1 additional side item and 1 soft beverage, ice tea or 20 oz Aquafina each time through the line.
    * When All Day Dining Deal is purchased at the Front Gate Ticket Window and the Reservation Counters guests will receive a Boca Ticket which then can be redeemed at any participating restaurant for the wristband.
    * If purchased at any of the Participating Restaurants or Dining Reservation Counter guests will receive the wristband at the time of sale.
    * Wristbands MUST be worn at all times and shown each time through the line.
    * The All Day Dining Deal does not include equity dines such as Breakfast with Elmo and Friends, Dine with Shamu, Makahiki Luau and Sharks Underwater Grill
    * Not valid with any souvenir products with the exception of Kids Meals.
    * Park Admission is required, but is not included
    ** Sharing and take out is prohibited.*
    * MasterCard , Visa , Discover , JTB® and American Express accepted
    * Wristband is non refundable once purchased
    * Menu and Prices are subject to change without notice.>>>>>


----------



## sersee05

ahhhh...thanks for that!! I was considering buying this..because it is a great deal..However the park is only open until 6pm..?  Does that mean the restaurants close by then also?


----------



## RabFlmom

sersee05 said:


> ahhhh...thanks for that!! I was considering buying this..because it is a great deal..However the park is only open until 6pm..?  Does that mean the restaurants close by then also?



In the rules it says good until 30 minutes before park closing .   They don't usually offer it in the off season so not sure how  good the deal would be.  To get 2 meals I would eat at 11 and then again at 5.  Personally, I think it would cut into the touring time too much and I would miss out on doing things.  I would probably opt for just buying one meal  at the park on days when it closes at 5 or 6PM.  We have eaten 2 meals when it closes at 7 before though.


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Does anyone know how much a typical meal costs?  I want to run some numbers and see if it is worth it.   We would be going Christmas week and I'm sure the lines would be long, but we have to eat somewhere.


----------



## RabFlmom

ADisneyQueen said:


> Does anyone know how much a typical meal costs?  I want to run some numbers and see if it is worth it.   We would be going Christmas week and I'm sure the lines would be long, but we have to eat somewhere.




BBQ platters range from $10.99 to something like $24.99 for baby back ribs.  OOPs can't get the baby backs on the plan, though. 
Fajitas(steak or chicken ) run about $9 and you get enough to make 4 or 5 .
Deli type sandwiches (huge) run about $7 or $8.  
Side dishes like cole slaw, corn on the cob, etc.  run about $3-$4.  So do the desserts. 
I've never had a hamburger or hot dog so have no idea what they might cost.  
Drinks are something like $2.75 each-even bottled water in most places. 

It cost us $28?  for the plan( pass holders) and our lunches were $18 something each .  We ate a supper meal( fajitas so another $9 + drink and probably had about 6 drinks each besides what we drank with meals  the day we were there.    Last time we used it was for dinner about 7PM but the park was open till 10.


----------



## ThompsonFam

I was trying to book the All Day Dining for our trip in 2 weeks and it states that that there is No Inventory for dates selected.  Has anyone seen that before?


----------



## ThompsonFam

ThompsonFam said:


> I was trying to book the All Day Dining for our trip in 2 weeks and it states that that there is No Inventory for dates selected.  Has anyone seen that before?



It looks to be fixed.  Must have been a ghost in the machine....


----------



## Bete

RabFlmom said:


> ** Sharing and take out is prohibited.*
> 
> Does take out me out of the park or does it mean you can't get anything to go from the restaurant?  I would like to eat on the run sometimes and I would like my order to go.  Is that okay?  In other words I don't want a plate; I would prefer my food to be bagged, etc.


----------



## Kevenswife2

I don't know about taking 'bagged' items out, but we ate all our desserts 'on the go'.  Also, many restaurants have a patio outside and they really don't pay attention as to whether you're eating 'there' or taking your food 'to go'.  Maybe you could bring some kind of bag to put your meal in after going through the line.

Many times through the day we went through a line just to grab a water and strawberries to take 'out'.


----------



## grahamgscott

If you are planning a trip to Sea World you may be thinking about the All Day Meal Deal.  We purchased this for a recent trip to Sea World Orlando.  We purchased the All Day Dining Plan online from Sea World directly.  They were running a special of $5.00 off, so we go the dining plan for $24.95 each.

I did a search before purchasing to see what exactly this plan includes and found conflicting information out there.  SO I am writing this so people considering the plan can make an informed decision.

First, I must state that the food is AWFUL.  The quality of the meals is generally very poor.  That said, I think the all day dining is still a deal  you have to eat  UNLESS you get a multi- day pass and plan to return on multiple days.  In this case, you should eat outside the park and bring water and juices in a backpack into the park.  Even if you buy this at a gas station quick mart, you will pay less then you would in the park -- $2.69 for a bottle of water.  Or  even better, bring a water bottle that you will with water yourself.  Water fountains are hard to find in Sea World  they are not like Disney with water many water fountains throughout the park.

So, when should you get the all-day dining deal?  When you are there all day and the park has longer hours.  When we went, the park was open 9 am  6 pm.  To tap into the full value, you end up spending a lot of time eating and not a lot of time checking out things.  

Start with breakfast.  YES YOU CAN GET BREAKFAST with the dining plan.  The Seafire restaurant offers this and serves starting 15 minutes before the park opens.  So, get to the park at least ½ hour before it opens to leave time for parking and going through the turnstiles and stopping at the information booth (I had to wait in line at the information booth for 10 minutes before we could get our dining pass).  Breakfast at the Seafire was definitely our best meal.  It is hard to screw up breakfast.  They offer coffee, scrambled eggs, hash browns, fresh fruit, juice, milk cereal, sausage, biscuit gravy and pastries.

After we ate, we grabbed a couple of bottles of water and juice to take with us.

A couple of shows and rides later we stopped at the pizza restaurant and had some more water and fountain sodas and some grapes.  It was nice to stop and have some fruit.

We had lunch at the Spice Mill.  I was looking forward to the veggie burger.  It was good  not mushy like a lot of veggie burgers can be.  It turns out that is because the food was overcooked.  My companions each had a burger  ate about half and said it was the toughest burger they ever ate.  All the burgers are served on these huge buns.  I took the top of my bun off and ate my veggie burger like a slice of pizza.  All three of us had french fries and had only a couple of bites because these were cold and greasy  just nasty.  They have salads there which looked fresh and we probably should have gone this route instead of cooked food.  

We stopped in the afternoon for more water and juice and my Mom also had a coffee and some cookies.

Finally we ate at Mango Joes -- the wristband says that you need to order at the restaurant ½ hour before the park closes  se we showed up at 5:15.  10 minutes later, an employee came to our table and told us we needed to leave our tables in 5 minutes because he needed to clean up.  We did our best to ignore him but by 5:35 we got up and left.  The food at Mango Joes was even worse for my carnivore companions.  They said the fajita meat looked like it had been sitting out for hours so one person ordered chicken fingers and the other had a hot dog.  Both came with fries.  Everything was cold and the fries again were greasy.  I was told that the chicken fingers were like rubber.  I argued with the counterperson to get a plain salad  he at first said they had none  only available with chicken but I insisted and one.  My meal was great:  a bowl of lettuce with a tomato, black olives, cheese, sour cream and beans/corn (I think it might have been the condiments for the fajita) plus some tri-colored corn chips and salsa, Quite tasty  again  uncooked.  We split a gingerbread cheesecake for dessert (Seasonal food) which was pretty good, with some coffee and then got a couple of eggnogs (seasonal food) which we took with us.

See photos of what we ate via my flickr account -- user name is gscottgraham or search for the set "All Day Dining Deal at SeaWorld Orlando".


To recap here are my suggestions for you:
1.	Get the meal deal when you are going to be there all day  longer park hours are better because you have more time to eat, ride and watch shows  shorter park hours make this option hard.
2.	Arrive ½ hour before the park opens and eat breakfast in the park
3.	Take advantage of the dining pass to eat lots of fruits and veggies as snacks (stop and get a pickle or grapes or a small salad.
4.	Avoid cooked burgers and other items  looking more for the colder, deli items; again go for those fruits and veggies.  Throw the bread tops away and eat the sandwiches like a pizza.
5.	Vegetarian food seemed better than the carnivore options  maybe because they are fresher due to lower demand?
6.	Drink lots of water and juices and milk  skip the sodas.  Not only are they not as good for you but they are the worst value for your money.  Ive been to the parks in FL a lot and I must say this was the first time I ever finished the day and was NOT dehydrated.  It was nice to get my fill of water.

And a couple of suggestions for Sea World:
1.	Concern yourself with quality.  It is shameful to spend a lot of money on junky food.
2.	Have more veggie and fruit options  carrot sticks, apples, bananas  all the time.
3.	Teach your employees what good customer service is  people should never be told to leave a table so that a person can clean up.
4.	Have a check out line especially for people with the dining plan  you dont need a cash register  just someone to make sure people are taking the appropriate food selections each time they go through the line.


----------



## JLR

Our experience:

The restaurant which offered breakfast was closed for refurbishment when we were there and no other option was provided.  So we were not able to get breakfast until 10 am.

Please be aware of time spent on line even to get just a bottle of water.  You have to stand on line with the people ordering their food and then again at the register even though you only had to show your bracelet once you got to the register.  It was really long between 11:30 and 3:30!  I would rather have paid a but more and saved the time.

Although we did ultimately get our money's worth (and the fruit was awesome!) - I would never do it again because it was a hassle to get our drinks when we wanted them.  Only a few dining establishments honored the plan when we were there so you had to trek to those restaurants.


----------



## happymommy

Thank you everyone for your advice!  I'm also thinking about this for our coming trip (just me and the kids).  My son will be 14 and eats a LOT on vacation, so it would be worth it for him.  For my DD and me, I'm not sure.  We typically share a lot on vacation, but to keep it simple I may get it for all 3 of us.  I like the idea of being able to stop for fruit and drinks - that could add up.  Plus just having it paid for ahead of time, so they can get in line for food without needing to pester me for cash!


----------



## Emma1987

How does it work these days?

Is the Underwater Grill included?


----------



## BoardWalkBelle

I wish they included the outdoor vending locations for the drinks, much easier to pop by one of those for a bottle of water or cup of soda.


----------



## 2girlsmom

We love the dining plan at SeaWorld and Busch Gardens, and get it nearly every time we go. I would agree that the quality is higher on some things than others, but over all would say that the food quality and Seaworld/Busch is MUCH better than QS at Disney/Universal as a whole. Plus MOST of the restaurants participate, and with nearly every option on their menus, which is nice. We typically do eat the breakfast there, though not always. But always we eat lunch and supper, and stop for "snacks", usually either a dessert or fruit/veggies, and a drink in between meals. We have found that even my picky and bird-like eater is worth the cost of the wrist band.


----------



## VikingInMouseEars

Emma1987 said:


> How does it work these days?
> 
> Is the Underwater Grill included?



No Sharks Grill is not included.  You can see the participating restaurants on the Seaworld website, but basically it includes most of the counter service places, including the pizza buffet.  You also might see a ticket deal that includes the meal deal or one free meal, the free meal one doesn't include Sharks Grill either, regardless of what they tell you on the phone (grrrrrr) lol

We have done the meal deal twice and believe its well worth the money. We will usually have breakfast, lunch and dinner in the park when we buy the meal deal, plus all the times we stop in for just a cold drink or a snack.  

Busch gardens offers the deal also.


----------



## edamethyst

We did the food plan and it worked great for us.  We're going again in August and it'll be worth it just for the drinks!


----------



## KingK12

Dolphina said:


> what kind of food do you get for this deal? is it just brugers or can you also get pizza, salads or something like chicken nuggets?




It's a pretty good variety of food to chose from and it's pretty tasty! Good Deal


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

We have the dining plan for our SW day later this month and I can't wait to try it out! We've always stayed offsite so we've never done a dining plan so I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## dclfun

yaytezIOA said:


> The deal is amazing. Where other plans at other parks make you buy drinks seperately, this plan is worth its price in just the drinks. I do not recommend sharing a band, but if you insist on it, it breaks the cost down considerably as well. If the park is open later in the day, say til 10, the price goes down after 5. You can get a dessert instead of a side item every time, or just a dessert. Doesn't matter. The food is different at each restaurant from pizza to ribs to burgers and fries...whatever, they have it.



I don't recommend sharing a band either, even if you just want to share with your kids. It is against the rules and there is alot of verbiage on the website that your band WILL be REVOKED if you are caught sharing. Let's face it, we all like to save money but the price for this deal with either go up or be discontinued if enough people feel that it's okay for them to cheat. That's what sharing is....cheating and scamming. Flame away.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Another satisfied customer who appreciated the dining plan at Seaworld.  Good assortment of food.  Also if you have an annual pass, you can get a few dollars off the regular price.


----------



## tink18

My family are looking at buying the meal deal, we love eating at the spice mill for lunch and will obvs stay for dinner if we buy the plan, what are the breakfast options and what food is available?


----------



## bowtie7

Breakfast is at Voyager's and included several breakfast platter choices with a huge roll (as the dessert) and a juice (or soda or such)--lot's of food.


----------



## CarolineB

Regarding the above long post, you can buy the pass any restaurant where it's accepted.

Don't be fooled in to thinking that you'll just get the pizza and pasta buffet instead to save money -- you'll save money but the quality is poor.  The pizza and pasta buffet is included in the all day dining, that's how I know about this place.

The pizza that's served individually at the waterfront is better.

The lines for the restaurants that have the dining plan are LONG.  However, once you have the food you want, you will be waived through by the cashier -- just show your wristband.

Besides the strawberries, the desserts look better than they taste.  Even the whipped cream for the strawberries is weird tasting because it's not real.

I wouldn't get the plan on days when the park closes early especially if I was paying full price for or not eating the breakfast or at least getting coffee.

You'll find that you can get a lot of food but like the PP said, you won't want to eat it.

My suggestion -- eat a good breakfast (maybe a late breakfast), bring some snacks and beverages  in to the park, and go for a decent dinner at 6:00 p.m. when the park closes.  I see plenty of people eating sack lunches in the park.

There are plenty of choices on International Drive next to Sea World.

http://www.internationaldriveorlando.com/thingsToDo/dining.asp

Make a reservation if it's available at the restaurant that you pick.

Sorry to be a downer about the all day dining plan but I've tried it because it's discounted for AP holders, I wasn't concerned about wasting time in line or sit down meals because I'm local,  I got to the park early enough to get the breakfast, and I got the bottled water all day.


----------



## mcd2745

Anyone do the all-day dining at Aquatica? What places are included?

As part of our package we have one day at SW and one day at Aquaitca - both with all-day dining.


----------



## Emma1987

Hey, just another question about this plan.

Is it unlimited meals throughout the day? Like, you can have one meal per visit to the cash register? One meal per restaurant? 

And are unlimited bottles of water included?
Do the bottles of water have to be purchased within the restaurants, or do the vendors around the park count ?


Thanks


----------



## CarolineB

You can go through the line and get as many meals as you want at any participating restaurant.  Each time through the line, you can get one entree, one dessert, one beverage that's on the plan (the food and beverage choices for the dining plan are color coded and clearly marked in front of each item and also on the menu board.)  You do not need to pick up one of each item when you go through the line.

The list of participating restaurants will be printed on the back side of the daily map and show schedule along with what type of food the restaurant serves and the restaurant hours.

The bottled water on the dining plan is only at the restaurants but you can just go get your water and show the cashier your wrist band and they'll wave you through -- don't stand in the line for the entrees.  This is the same for picking up just desserts.  

The bottles of water on the dining plan are technically unlimited (I guess unless you're doing something obvious and walking through the line numerous times just to stock up on water YMMV.)  I have never done that or taken extra food for a later time so I don't know what happens if you try to stock pile food or water.  I would make sure that all people in your group has a meal plan wrist band on or you might get spoken to about sharing food.


----------



## freddydiser021

Hey ! .. we just got this in december when we were there ... if you plan on eating at least twice while your there .. it is definitely worth it ...

the food is pretty much unlimited , i know they say one entree, one side , etc ... but we just got whatever we wanted each time we went through ...as long as everyone has a bracelet you're fine.

the best thing is most of the food is actually pretty good , we were disgusted by some of the food at disney so it was a nice change ...they also have the same deal at aquatica, but we just got the supper there so we didn't purchase it at that time.

In Seaworld we got to eat once early when we got there , then stopped for some snacks a little later , then once for supper ....we were very full all day long ...

Good Luck !


----------



## Emma1987

Sounds like a good deal over all. I never understood Disney's Dining Plans especially considering that the food isn't all that great inside the parks. Even some of the restaurants wouldn't be worth the Dining Plan.

So it's $24.99 per person?


----------



## CarolineB

Emma1987 said:


> Sounds like a good deal over all. I never understood Disney's Dining Plans especially considering that the food isn't all that great inside the parks. Even some of the restaurants wouldn't be worth the Dining Plan.
> 
> So it's $24.99 per person?



I thought that sounded about right but I just brought up the web site and it says the adult is $29.99 and child is $14.99 (ages 3-9.)  

http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/dine-and-shop/dining/all-day-dining-deal


here's more information from their web site:

ADULT (Ages 10+) wristband valid for 1 entrée (excluding Baby Back Ribs), 1 side OR 1 dessert, 1 regular size non-alcoholic beverage (excluding Naked Juice) each time through the line until 30 minutes before the published restaurant closing time.

CHILD (ages 3-9) wristband valid for 1 Kids Meal (beverage excludes Naked Juice, bottled water and hot beverages) and 1 side OR dessert each time through the line until 30 minutes before the published restaurant closing time. Children under 3 may share with an adult. Wristbands must be secured tightly to wrist to be valid.  No front of line access


----------



## poohfriend9

What about breakfast?
Is breakfast available with the band and where is breakfast served?


----------



## shburks

Checking dining prices for our August trip and it's now $32.99 for adults and $17.99 for a child.  Seems $$$  to me.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

shburks said:


> Checking dining prices for our August trip and it's now $32.99 for adults and $17.99 for a child.  Seems $$$  to me.



For those 10 and older, SeaWorld's price is cheaper than Disney's quick service dining plan (which comes in at $34.99 per person):

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-dining-plan.htm#prices2012

AND unlike Disney's plan, its truly "unlimited" (one entree, one dessert OR side, and one drink.....or any combinatino thereof.....each time through the line.....as many times as you wish).  You aren't forced into getting a dessert each time....you can grab fries, fruit, etc.  

If you go during peak season, you can even have breakfast at the park.

Tons of choices to choose from, from fried chicken to pizza to wraps and sandwiches.  And the food is really good quality.  

IMHO, I think the SeaWorld plan far outpaces the Disney quick service for value.


----------



## acewashere

I went for the first time in April as VIP and I calculated in the park that the value of eating lunch and dinner with just the entrée, side, and drink was worth it. They raised it two dollars since and I have re-purchased it again for my trip this weekend. Another thing to remember is that a bottle water is 2 to 3 dollars in the park (VIP got free water so not sure the exact price) so going threw a line twice would allow you have a free water which would put you in the green with the meal deal. 


My Dinning Plans for the Weekend:
Friday - Drive up to Orlando with McDonalds for lunch and Joe Crab Shack for Dinner (outside the park)

Saturday - Meal Deal

I plan on visiting seaworld again where I might eat lunch inside the park and dine in at the shark grill. The meal deal is not worth getting in this situation either. 


Also keep in mind that buying plans onlines might be cheaper then inside the park. I know universal charged extra for the express pass once we got inside the park and it was to much of a hassle to get all the way to the front. But that was worth it on that day.


----------



## mithuri

Hi Acewashere;

You mentioned that you were on the VIP plan - Would you recommend the VIP plan, which includes the Dining Plan or would you suggest to stick with the Dining Plan only?


Thanks,


----------



## acewashere

Depends on the situation, if its your first time at Sea World and the park is packed its worth every penny. You have a tour guide who walks you around the park for 6hrs. The tour guide we had  has a master in marine biology and told us alot of information as well as got us to places where you couldn't as a regular visitor. He also got us free water twice (2.75 a bottle) and to the 3 main shows in time to view them. They have designated seating for VIP members, its in the center above the splash zone. You also get the express pass and the meal deal included with the package.

So the biggest thing about VIP is that you have a tour guide who has your day planned for you. What we missed on the tour was the Rides, Turtle Trek, Wild Artic, Rides, Journey to Atlantis Aquarium, The pet show, the performing art show, and Stingray Aquarium.  You just need to go early to get to them (or have a earlier VIP tour) because the main focus are the shows, feeding, and a little behind the scene look of their rescue section.


----------

